
SocketCluster v5.0.0 released - jondubois
https://github.com/SocketCluster/socketcluster#change-log
======
finid
If any of the devs are local or not too far from the Dallas-Fort Worth area of
Texas (USA), or don't mind traveling there, we'd love to have you present at
ContainerizeThis 2016 -
[http://containerizethis.com](http://containerizethis.com). It's about
containers and big data.

Contact me if interested.

